
Store and Sync Passwords with Dropbox Passwords - fniephaus
https://www.dropbox.com/en_GB/features/security/passwords
======
AnonsLadder
I don't feel too strongly for this, something about paying monthly to a 3rd-
party just to store your passwords seems like a ticking timebomb. I especially
wouldn't rely on Dropbox to handle my credentials for $.

You could essentially just stick with using a free Dropbox account, use your
favorite Password Manager, ex. KeepPass, and save your password protected
encrypted database backup to your Dropbox account, & load the file from
another device, etc, Right?

I'm just too used to using password managers on VM's that i've never found
use-case in syncing them between other machines cause that already sounds
rediculously dangerous enough, next to storing them on your Untrusted web-
browser. It sounds extra, but i'm that paranoid after personally experiencing
getting 'hacked'.

~~~
wildrhythms
Any tips on how I can decouple myself from the Google password manager? The
convenience of having passwords synced across every signed-in Chrome instance
on every device (and even in-app on Android) is still something I haven't
found a suitable replacement for yet.

~~~
AnonsLadder
Privacy tools' has some great info on alternatives:
[https://www.privacytools.io/software/passwords/](https://www.privacytools.io/software/passwords/)

Bitwarden is your best shot, it's the only open-source one that allows remote
syncing across all devices. You can build everything yourself as well:
[https://github.com/bitwarden](https://github.com/bitwarden)

------
ITB
What I want is to encrypt my Dropbox files with my own key. I’m constantly
looking for alternatives because I find the lack of encryption problematic. I
would seriously hope stored logins aren’t encrypted under a single Dropbox
key.

~~~
ecf
I’m being kinda cynical here, but one isn’t allowed to grow to be one of the
largest online storage providers without the capability to hand over the keys
to the government so we might not ever get to see a widely adopted service
that uses encryption in the manner you want.

------
manigandham
This is a lot more useful than that terrible file browser app they created.

However I find Chrome's password manager to be the best, especially when using
different profiles for work/personal/etc

------
inshadows
How come it is suddenly accepted to share passwords, something we were always
told to keep to ourselves only, with internet companies, in cleartext? Times
sure are changing.

~~~
Barrin92
>, in cleartext?

at the bottom of the site: _" zero-knowledge encryption means that only you
can access your passwords."_

the data is locally encrypted, so the company in question never sees your data
in cleartext. Generally with services like these your vault is unlocked with a
master password.

------
droidno9
Until Dropbox adopts zero-knowledge encryption across all of its products,
it's going to be a hard "no" for me. I'd rather spend my money with companies
that take zero-knowledge seriously. According to Dropbox, this product is
zero-knowledge encrypted. So at least they're moving in the right direction.

------
boromi
Is the format compatible with other password databases?

